

Ask HN: PayPal Auto Payments - Recontemplation

I'm just starting to get my first web design jobs. Where should i look to learn how to set it up so my clients pay me on a reoccurring basis through something like PayPal? I have payed for reoccurring subscriptions like this but i don't know how to do it on the other end so I'm the one getting paid on a monthly basis.
======
byoung2
There is a setting for PayPal Subscriptions. The most basic way of setting it
up is to create a subscription button (PayPal->Merchant Services->Create
Button->Subscribe). You choose the setup payment, and monthly, and a few other
options, and when someone clicks to subscribe, PayPal will bill them
accordingly.

Once you are bringing in money regularly, you will want to enable Auto Sweep.
Call PayPal support and tell them to activate "Auto Sweep". Then go to
Profile->Auto Sweep and enable it and choose a checking account. Then, every
night, PayPal will transfer your PayPal balance (if any) directly to your
checking account.

